# Modulos de Radio Frecuencia



## odre80 (Mar 30, 2006)

Doy por echo que alguno de vosotros habeis montado algún modulo de radio frecuencia. Seguro que alguno habeis tenido la inquietud de cual es el que mas alcanza y lo habeis probado y seguro que a alguno a 200 metros le funcionaba cien por cien de fiable. Pues algo asi busco yo , a ver si alguno me podeis echar una mano, o darme alguna idea.

Un saldo y muchas gracias.


----------



## sebas (Jul 18, 2006)

pues haste un oscilador de fm basico ponle un transformador y un dipolo externo y veras como sale a mas de 300mts


----------

